# North Star Boers Kidding (Calypso Kidded! w/pics)



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OK!
I've been so busy, it's almost kidding season! :greengrin:

Due 2-4 Spirit
I think she'll have twins like last year

Due 2-6 Javelin
She had triplets last year, expecting twins maybe... dunno!

Due 2-10 Calypso (88%) & Katie (75%)
My two favorite girls, Calypso has been looking very uncomfortable lately. Katie kidded twins and Calypso had a single in 2011
(Pic is of Calypso this fall)










Due 2-14 Angel
The one and only Alpine, she looks very small..but last year I was thinking a single and she threw twins! So we'll see how it goes, but she's bred to a CH buck.

I'll update with photos in the daylight, need to go check on them again, and tomorrow I'll be separating from the rest of the herd and bedding down the stall with fresh straw bales. yay for kiddos !!

All are bred to Toth Gold Rush (pic from this fall)


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Such pretty girls!! Can't wait to see the babies! Happy kidding!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Happy Kidding!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Beautiful :drool:  :drool:  Good luck! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Very nice looking goats! Can't wait for babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Can't wait Katrina.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Been wondering how things have been for you up there with all the snow weather. We have Family there out of Soldotna. Your goats look terrific!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

thanks!! 
10 days til 1st Due date as of today!

Merry- the snow is about 2-3' feet deep up here right now, we just got done with out 80mph windstorm, and it's snowing just a little now. The high temp today is 0. Got down to -30 a few times now, and more snow than usual for these parts. Goats are warm and happy though


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

WHERE in the world have you been LOL!!! I know you were busy but it has been a while and I was hoping you would post this thread soon. LOL they are all looking good.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

haha I have been VERY busy. social life, school and such.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Well it is good to see you are back. I got all my kidding done in a week but then again I only had 3 does so it was not hard LOL


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*



RPC said:


> WHERE in the world have you been LOL!!! I know you were busy but it has been a while and I was hoping you would post this thread soon. LOL they are all looking good.


I was wonder the same thing. Everytime I look up old posts and see Alaska, I think "where the heck did she go"?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Awww Katrina can't wait for your kids! And I've missed you too! You gotta get on here more, this is part of your social life too LOL 

Wow...snow. My family/friends who live north of us think I'm crazy because I WANT snow! We've only had 1 1/2 inches all winter, it's crazy! We usually have a lot more accumulating snow by now. We have plants coming up and shrubs w/buds on them and that usually doesn't happen until Mid March! i won't take those cold temps, but a few inches of snow sure would be fun! Instead we get 30% chances for snow, and 100% for rain..YUCK!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

:laugh:



> thanks!!
> 10 days til 1st Due date as of today!


 :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Good to see you around! 
Can't wait to see your babies as they arrive!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

eww Rain is nasty 

I'm heading out to take pics of the preggo does here soon  BRB


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*










nobody was being particulary photogenic, but here's Spirit. Udder about 1/2 way, Im guessing twins as usual. Due on 2/4


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

:thumbup: very nice... :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

:lovey:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Calypso is looking very close! no ligs, up and down, and giving me her "Ok, stick around and pet me.." Look. Lol. udder is full but not strutted, babie/s dropped.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Such pretty mama's to be! Rush is sure to give you some awesome kids...he's so THICK!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Yep ..sounds close...babies on the way.... Happy Kidding.. :hug: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

I sure hope you are not posting anything because you are playing with new babies LOL good luck


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

no changes yet. she's still laying around..ligs are 100% gone, udder isn't strutted all the way yet, I'm headed to bed but she got a nice neck rub today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Aww..the stress.... :hair: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

I hear ya! :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

Yay! Boer babies 

Calypso kidded twin does
pics shortly


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*

:clap: Congrat's


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Boers Kidding 2012!*


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!! Congratulations :applaud: :applaud: :applaud: They are adorable! And doelings to boot :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww too adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

YAY!!! Congrats one those nice looking girls.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Very cute. Love the little red head with the squiggley!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Javelin kidded a single BIG 10 lb bucking, paint. nice and strong! (PB Boer)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Such beautiful Doelings....congrats...  :clap: 

Also... congrats on the huge buckling... love to see pics of him.... :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Kidding count so far...:

Calypso- :kidred: :kidred: 
Javelin- :kidblue: 
Spirit- :kidblue: :kidred: 
Katie- :kidred: :kidred: 

Angel is left, all are doing great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats but the pictures of them all????????????????????? I am sure you are busy and will update soon I hope...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!! They're super duper cute!!  I agree with Roger though, we need pics!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww you gotta share some pics  Congrats on all the new babies!


----------

